# How can I turn off Bluetooth?



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bluetooth seems to always be trying to connect to something. My neighbors can see it and keep attempting a connection. Is there a way to disable it?


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> The Bluetooth seems to always be trying to connect to something. My neighbors can see it and keep attempting a connection. Is there a way to disable it?


I don't think you would want to do that, the remote is Bluetooth. That is probably why there is no setting to turn it off.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Well that makes sense but my neighbors can see it and try to connect it. Is that just how Bluetooth remotes normally work?


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

aadam101 said:


> Well that makes sense but my neighbors can see it and try to connect it. Is that just how Bluetooth remotes normally work?


You're concerned that they _can_ or they _have_?


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> Well that makes sense but my neighbors can see it and try to connect it. Is that just how Bluetooth remotes normally work?


What you ultimately want is the ability to make bluetooth not discoverable. Is it possible that you can deny the connection and that disallows it from attempting to connect again?

Bluetooth signals aren't strong, so maybe you can move the unit or block the signal from your neighbor somehow?


----------

